# Brahms String Quintets: Recommendations?



## classfolkphile

The poll on favorite string quintets has me checking my library for what I might be missing and I've discovered I have only one of Brahms Op. 88 and only two of his Op. 111 (Wiener Philharmonia for both, Chamber Music NW for the latter).

Can I get recommendations for others' favorite recordings, with, if not too much trouble, some words on why?

TIA


----------



## jegreenwood

I haven't explored a range of recordings. For several decades I've had a three disc set featuring the Amadeus Quartet that includes all of the quintets and sextets. I also have a box set of all of Brahms's chamber music from Philips. The string quintets are performed by members of the Berlin Philharmonic. To be honest, I bought the second set to keep in my office (before copying or ripping CDs became commonplace), and there are a lot of recordings in that box I have never listened to closely.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I would recommend the Raphael Ensemble on Hyperion. The sound is excellent and the Raphael plays the Brahms Quintets with both elan and sensitivity. I also enjoy the warmly conveyed interpretations of the Budapest String Quartet with Walter Trampler on Columbia lp.


----------



## Pugg

Takács Quartet on Hyperion

Juilliard String Quartet on Sony

Quatuor Ebène on Erato, all very good and safe choices., you wont be disappointed.


----------



## classfolkphile

So far, through sampling on Spotify and other sources, I've found I like the Boston Symphony Chamber Players on Nonesuch and the Quatour Sine Nomine on Claves. Didn't find the Raphael Ensemble or Juilliard to my taste.


----------



## wkasimer

My favorites are the Takacs and Hagen quartets. The Hagen disc is recorded rather closely in a dry acoustic, the Takacs in a more resonant space, so I'd probably choose based on sonic factors.


----------

